# [OT] Stage1 i Gentoo 2005.1-r1

## karaluch

Witam, instaluje wlasnie system na nowym serwerku ze Stage1 i tak przegladam handbooka i nic nie znajduje na temat wlasnie takiej instalacji. W sumie dawno nie stawaialem systemu od poczatku i nawet nie sledzilem handbooka pod tym katem ale teraz widze tego brak!

Czy zapomniano o takiej optymalizacji systemu, 

czy w r1 sa jakies rewolucyjne zmiany i juz nie trzeba :-))

czy tez po prostu mam po staremu jechac w takiej kolejnosci:

1. tar Stage1-*

2. tar Portage-*

3. make.conf

4. emerge --sync

5. ./bootstrap.sh

6. emerge -epv system

ps. wlasnie jestem w punkcie nr 5 hehe

----------

## Johnny_Bit

r1 właściwie nic nie zmienia oprócz pozwoleń na stage 3 dla athlona xp, p3 i i686

----------

## jey

*-r1 zostala wydana ze wzgledu na bledy 2005.1. Zostal tez zmieniony handbook, opisana jest instalacja ze stage3 i wedlug developerow zmiana taka wyjdzie na dobre nowym userom.

Aby uzyskac lepsza optymalizacje postaw szybko system ze stage3 a nastepnie przekompiluj caly system z nowymi flagami procesora.

W celu uzyskania szerszych informacji na temat opisywanych zmian w handbooku i wydania 2005.1-r1 zapoznaj sie z archiwalnymi wydaniami tygodnika gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

 *jey wrote:*   

> *-r1 zostala wydana ze wzgledu na bledy 2005.1. Zostal tez zmieniony handbook, opisana jest instalacja ze stage3 i wedlug developerow zmiana taka wyjdzie na dobre nowym userom.
> 
> Aby uzyskac lepsza optymalizacje postaw szybko system ze stage3 a nastepnie przekompiluj caly system z nowymi flagami procesora.
> 
> W celu uzyskania szerszych informacji na temat opisywanych zmian w handbooku i wydania 2005.1-r1 zapoznaj sie z archiwalnymi wydaniami tygodnika gentoo 

 

Mowisz ze lepsza wydajnosc osiagne stawiajac system ze stege3-i686-2005.1-r1 a pozniej emerge --update --deep --newuse system ? Czy dobrze zrozumialem, a wiec w takim razie to po co ta cala kompilacja z bootstrapa...

Tak miedzy nami wlasnie mi wywalilo blad, pewnie cos nasyfilem w maku ale zaraz to poprawie

----------

## Raku

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> Mowisz ze lepsza wydajnosc osiagne stawiajac system ze stege3-i686-2005.1-r1 a pozniej emerge --update --deep --newuse system ?

 

nie, on mówi, żebyś przekompilował CAŁY system:

```

--emptytree (-e)

              Reinstalls all world packages and their dependencies to the current USE specifications while differing from

              the  installed set of packages as little as possible.  You should run with --pretend first to make sure the

              result is what you expect.

```

----------

## karaluch

Szperalem, szperalem i dopiero w handbooku do 2004.2 cokolwiek zostalo na temat roznic programowych ;-))

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

Chcialem tak na szybko zrobic system ze stage2-i686 ale o tym tez w nojnowszej dokumentacji nie wspominaja

----------

## yoshi314

to dlatego ze ostatnio stage1 i 2 sprawiaja wiele problemow (zaleznosci idace w kolko itp). obecnie oficjalny jest tylko stage3, a chlopaki kombinuja nowa dokumentacje i nowy, pozbawiony bledow odpowiednik stage1 i 2

a stage1 jak zawsze instaluje sie tak samo jak do tej pory, tylko pakiety sa świeższe.

----------

## arsen

Wątek przeniesiony do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

